# /boot/menu.4th



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

What language /boot/menu.4th is using ?  Apologized me for disturbing.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Programmed using forth(4th) language, in ports tree you can find lang/ficl,  maybe you want try it. 

Useful links related:

[1]http://www.forth.com/forth/fph.html.
[2]http://www.forth.com/forth/fat.html.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 13, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Programmed using forth(4th) language, in ports tree you can find lang/ficl,  maybe you want try it.
> 
> Useful links related:
> 
> ...


Hi,

It seems that one can create subroutine linkage that can be used between two subroutines and thus they can be called as co-routines with FORTH easily.  But that is only my impression after reading the first two paragraphs from wiki.

That recalled me of subroutine linkage registers from LSI-11/PDP-11 days in which they used hardware stacks decades ago.

Many thanks indeed for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Should you learn FORTH language that you have not tried before?

Learning new programming language is always worth it because you can learn how those paradigms apply on your standard languages and expand your horizons. So in this sense it is surely practical. Is very good for understanding computer systems at a fairly low level. Currently be used in boot loaders as our FreeBSD. See loader(8) for inquiries.

Summarizing: you did a nice question, my bad


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

At this moment, I pay my attention to lisp, leo, [and cweb].  But I do agree with you that learning the new computer programming languages will broaden the knowledge of programming and is very useful in creating softwares.

Thank you indeed for every valuable helps and hints to me all the times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## fbsduser (Jan 13, 2013)

forth I guess.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 13, 2013)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> forth I guess.


Yes, it should be fourth but the length of the name limits it only to 5 letters so from fourth reduced to forth.

Thanks for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------

